# 2016.5 Premier fuel economy and miles per tank



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't noticed any talk about real world numbers for fuel economy on this new drivetrain. Seems like it should do a lot better than the previous generation. My previous 2012 LTRS did a best of 45 mpg on the highway for me and a best tank of 1009 kms on 54 litres of fuel. 

I have a 2016.5 premier. It has 150 miles on it and am wondering what i can expect. Thanks ahead of time.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken the Generation 2 has a smaller gas tank, so even with better MPG its range will not be as good as your old car.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes i am aware that the new tank is 48 litres vs 59. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

3500 mi on mine. ~30 MPG average with what I'd say is a 80% city driving/short trip bias. My MPG on trips hasn't been that amazing...35 or so highway, but I either drive fast or I'm stuck in traffic, and haven't had a chance to do any super long road trips away from I-95. I used to see ~40 in my 2012 1LT manual, so hoping that improves after winter is over and the car is broken in. The wide tires and heavy wheels definitely make a difference vs my old car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> The wide tires and heavy wheels definitely make a difference vs my old car.


A friend picked up 2mpg taking off his heavy LTZ cruze wheels in favor of 1LT wheels. The coasting difference on my 2015 sonic LTZ 17in wheels vs my cruze 1LT 16in wheels is major. I would say hills I gained 8-10MPH down in the cruze I only gain 2-3mph on the sonics larger tires. Much more controlled feel but definitely is hurting my MPG. 

I may end up buying a set of 16in aluminum wheels for the sonic, I see GM sells them for $125 MSRP as an official accessory, will be nice to have back some sidewall rubber for all the potholes around here.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone. This time around i did not get the heavy RS package wheels and will likely put my tires up to 40 psi cold. They are at 35 psi now. Mine definitely needs to break in before i see good fuel economy. The manual says 500 miles is the break in period where you are not to drive one consistent speed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the 2016 premier with RS package. I had a 2011 LTZ, mileage is better but not by much so far i'm averaging about 34 mpg mixed city, rural road. On the highway it gets about 36 or so. It seems if you get much over 65 the mileage drops. Its gets its best mileage around 60-65 mpg. I have about 7500 miles.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the LT auto, sedan. Not the RS, but shouldn't be much different. I am averaging 38 mpg thru 8200 miles. In my 14 LT, 6 sp manual, I averaged just over 33 mpg over 34k miles


----------



## phil42 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a 2016 premier with a RS package with 2238 miles and it only gets about 35 highway and 26 in town. I hope it is going to get much better. I only had it on the road once. My old car was a 2013 LS Cruze and it was getting 21 in town and 34 on the highway.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

phil42 said:


> I have a 2016 premier with a RS package with 2238 miles and it only gets about 35 highway and 26 in town. I hope it is going to get much better. I only had it on the road once. My old car was a 2013 LS Cruze and it was getting 21 in town and 34 on the highway.


Oh good, it's not just me.


----------



## sinnman100 (Jan 29, 2017)

i have a 2016 premier and i had 40 mpg on the trip meter the first tank but im averaging 35 right now with 900 miles. we had a cold snap so that might have brought it down a bit cause i tend to baby my car and let it warm up some


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Oh good, it's not just me.


I'm averaging about 32-33, so no.


----------



## sinnman100 (Jan 29, 2017)

so weather got a bit nice here and took the car out on a longer trip . it was 55 degrees and i was on the hyw doing 70 mph for 120 miles and looked at my readout and it said 44.6 mpg so this is the best i have gotten so far. i am very happy with it and i know the digital read out may not be a direct reflection of true mpg. i filled up and it was close to 40 mpg. this is with regular 87 octane. would i get better if i burned 92 octane? thank you


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Definitely burn 91+


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I seem to get slightly better mpg on 89 and 93 seems to make no difference. These DI engines don't really seem to need high octane at stock power levels - at least when it's not summer.


----------



## knauerii (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm only getting about 25 mpg average. But even doing the math when filling up is telling me I'm only getting around 23. I'm currently at 1600 mi on the hatch RS. Seems a bit sad going from the mileage I had with my 14 manual 1.8.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

knauerii said:


> I'm only getting about 25 mpg average. But even doing the math when filling up is telling me I'm only getting around 23. I'm currently at 1600 mi on the hatch RS. Seems a bit sad going from the mileage I had with my 14 manual 1.8.


Auto or manual?


----------



## knauerii (Nov 17, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> Auto or manual?


Manual


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

knauerii said:


> Manual


Use less throttle.  I know how it is.


----------



## ziggy55 (Feb 23, 2017)

I have averaged about 25mpg on a Cruze Premier with Auto. Not good. Last 500km was roughly 20mpg. Dealer has contacted GM, will see the outcome.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ziggy55 said:


> I have averaged about 25mpg on a Cruze Premier with Auto. Not good. Last 500km was roughly 20mpg. Dealer has contacted GM, will see the outcome.


I posted in your other thread.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got 14,500 mi on '17 Hatch. Ave so far is about 36.5 mpg. The last tank tho made 39.2 hand calc with all med distance driving.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a 2016 Premier, non-RS, bought used with 11,000 and change on it. 2 1/2 tanks burned so far, mileage is 40.6 for the 1,200 miles I've put on it so far; 41.5 so far on the current tank of fuel. 87 octane fuel. 53 mile commute, 85% highway, 15% city with stoplights. Morning highway is 70-75 mph, evening is 50% 20-40 mph stop-n-go.

Two characteristics I have noticed concerning mileage:

1. Using the seat heater before the car is up to operating temp drags it down considerably.

2. The car doesn't care how fast I accelerate, up to mid-throttle. Get up to speed!, it tells me.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Fuel usage before adding the AEM intake kit:


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I have a 17 Premier RS, and my partner has a 17 LT RS. In my Premier I am averaging 31 MPG with my mostly city driving. My commute to work is 45 MPH roads, but in the 10 miles I have 12 stops/turns. On the highway I have gotten as high as 40. I'm currently at 800 miles on my Premier. On the 17 LT we are seeing 33 MPG average with the same commute as me to work. On the highway we've seen as high as 46.5 MPG on a 200 mile trip with the Cruise set at 75 MPH. The LT has about 3,000 miles on it.

EDIT: I should add that we both run 93 Premium in ours. When I first got my Premier with regular fuel in the tank from the dealer, I had a low RPM "chug" to my car when accelerating. I still have it somewhat with the 93 Octane, but it is a lot less noticable.


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Last night I averaged well over 50mpg for a good stretch of the Long Island expressway in my 17 lt manual rs hatch. Had average trip mpg of 50 when I parked.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

BigJay718 said:


> Last night I averaged well over 50mpg for a good stretch of the Long Island expressway in my 17 lt manual rs hatch. Had average trip mpg of 50 when I parked.


LOL...how is the 401K highway, also know I495 (Long Island Expressway)?


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Friday midday it took me 3 hours to make the trip from Maurice ave in maspeth to Waiding River road, sooooo you take from that what you will.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

My car now has 2500 miles on it. I took it to the lake and was getting 51 mpg based on the american gallon. 4.6 liters per 100. The total tank avg with city driving is 5.5 liters per 100. The car has the ability to do well. Maybe it will get better with break in.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

